# Air Miles at Apple Store Canada



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Hey...just came across this and it was new to me, so thought it might be new to others as well. If you are an Air Miles collector, you can get Air Miles from Apple Canada's online store.

Just an fyi.

Shop and Collect AIR MILES® reward miles online - airmilesshops.ca - Collect AIR MILES® for online shopping purchases for Canadians -


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

med8or said:


> Hey...just came across this and it was new to me, so thought it might be new to others as well. If you are an Air Miles collector, you can get Air Miles from Apple Canada's online store.
> 
> Just an fyi.


Over the Christmas holiday season they even offered a 5x Air Miles promotion. If I see any promotions like that again I will post it in here.

Steve


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've earned around 20 Air Miles through apple.ca, it's awesome.  Some other great sponsors... eBay (1 Air Mile per auction won), Dell, Chapters, TigerDirect... what was it 5 miles for all orders above $20 plus 1 mile per $20 spent?


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Great info!*

Didn't know Apple uses Air Miles. I use it on my Mastercard (I pay if off every month) and the AM card itself. So far I have gotten a really nice Webber BBQ, delivered free, trips to Florida and California plus hotels and car rentals. Every bit counts eh?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

My Insurance company (Johnson Inc.) is partnered with Air miles, giving 1 air mile for every $20 spent in monthly premiums.. 

BReligion


----------

